# Peeing while skiing



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

The drinking while skiing thread got me thinking...  When you're out skiing and feel the urge to pee do you take the time to go down to the lodge to take care of business, or do you just find a nice out of the way tree on the hill somewhere??


----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)

Lodge. I don't go near that yellow snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL.  I think I'm at fault for this thread.

As for me, if I REALLY have to go, I'll usually wonder off in the woods somewhere.  If not, I just wait for the lodge. 

But this also has to do with how convenient the lodge is etc... For instance, at a place like Plattekill, it's ridiculously simple to get to the bathroom and then back to the lifts.  At a place like Sugarbush, it could be something of a pain in the rear getting to/from the lodge.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 24, 2012)

depends...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Lodge. I don't go near that yellow snow.



But THIS yellow snow is mighty tasty to drink!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Off the lift


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Depends on how cold it is outside, how readily accessible a real bathroom is and how bad I have to go!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I do both.

Can't understand that Sugarbush statement since both mountains have a mid-mountain lodge in addition to the base lodge.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2012)

One of my skiing superstitions is to never pee in the glades. Everytime I do, I hit a tree on the run out.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Off the lift



Only if it's #2.  I don't do #1 sitting down unless I'm really drunk, and that just to save myself the clean up.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 24, 2012)

I usually wear a MAG. No need to ever stop.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't even feel compelled to traverse into the woods.   By the side of the trail is just fine.

The more important factor is wind direction.   I only piss downwind.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2012)

Be careful peeing off the lift.. if its really cold and frosty out and you accidentally smack the bar with your dick while you're zipping back up... it could get stuck...

Just saying..


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2012)

Added bonus of peeing while skiing is that afterwards you can look at the line you skied.  Kind of like a Google Maps tracker.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

ya in the trees while smoke break if i not near a lodge


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2012)

This was already covered in the "Shit Skiers Say" video. 

Remember ... "I feel so connected to nature out here!"


----------



## frapcap (Jan 24, 2012)

Why not? As a man, the world is your urinal!


----------



## JeWo (Jan 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Off the lift



I have actually seen a guy in the chair in front of me doing this a couple years ago. There were a couple people skiing awfully close to the lift below. :blink:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2012)

i did drop a deuce in the woods behind a gas station on the way to mt snow once (they would not let me use the bathroom)


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 24, 2012)

i've dropped many a deuce in the woods. never snowboarding though.  Usually mountain biking or one time while golfing.  nothing worse than getting hangover shits when you're 5 miles from the nearest toilet.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2012)

I just piss in my depends on the lift and drop it on the park rats

Steveo


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 24, 2012)

One of the guys I was skiing with years ago (notice I didn't say friend) tried to piss off of the lift...

He went the over the shoulder route. Thankfully I was as far away from as I could be on the quad.


----------



## darent (Jan 24, 2012)

depends how bad and how far the facilities are


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i did drop a deuce in the woods behind a gas station on the way to mt snow once (they would not let me use the bathroom)



It was probably cleaner, hell I'd rather go in the woods than use most porta potties.uke:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2012)

so is this about off piste piss?


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2012)

I just love the story one of my fellow Guest Services workers told me about the night she followed tracks into the woods, expecting the skier to be smoking, and found him with his trou dropped, peeing instead.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2012)

I tell my wife "I'm checking for Bears!"  *ski into woods, take a leak....exit woods* "All clear hon! No Bears! We're good!" 

:lol: 

It's usually 3x as fast to ski into the woods, take a leak and leave....vs clicking off the skis....going into the lodge...blahblahblah.


----------



## dennis (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't believe I just read this whole thread, now I gotta pee.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2012)

spring_mountain_high said:


> depends...



You wear depends while skiing? Brilliant! No need to stop.


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 24, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> You wear depends while skiing? Brilliant! No need to stop.



+3 for DEPENDS!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant stand the feeling of having to go, when I am racing.  So part of my pre-run preparation is taking a leak in the woods.  Not so much fun when wearing a GS suit though....


----------



## kickstand (Jan 25, 2012)

http://stadiumpal.com/what-works.html

Just don't wipe out and have it all come back up the tube.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Off the lift



it is comments like this that reinforce my desire for a "Like" button like Facebook has.... 

:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> One of the guys I was skiing with years ago (notice I didn't say friend) tried to piss off of the lift...
> 
> *He went the over the shoulder route*. Thankfully I was as far away from as I could be on the quad.



:blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> One of the guys I was skiing with years ago (notice I didn't say friend) tried to piss off of the lift...
> 
> He went the over the shoulder route. Thankfully I was as far away from as I could be on the quad.



Did you tell him, you're supposed to throw salt over your shoulder for good luck, not piss over your shoulder?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> :blink:



Whats wrong, yours too short to hang over your shoulder?


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 25, 2012)

His definintly was.


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 25, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> His definintly was.



and name wuz Little Frigid


----------



## catskills (Jan 25, 2012)

Funny Urban Legend Women caught at top of ski run in need of bathroom facility. from 1930s.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 26, 2012)

What's with the poll answers?  Woman here...woods pee-er.  I'm germ phobic, and the thought of going into a public restroom with all my ski gear grosses me out.  Nevermind the time it takes.  I've perfected my tecnique over the years :grin:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2012)

off the lift  and the snow is cold  and  DEEP too


----------



## Cheese (Jan 26, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Not so much fun when wearing a GS suit though....



Never understood why the zippers stop 14" too short.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> What's with the poll answers?  Woman here...woods pee-er.  I'm germ phobic, and the thought of going into a public restroom with all my ski gear grosses me out.  Nevermind the time it takes.  I've perfected my tecnique over the years :grin:



Sorry, no offense intended.  Just thought it was funny, in fact it was almost the only "No" choice...

Most women I know do not like peeing in the woods..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I cant stand the feeling of having to go, when I am racing.  So part of my pre-run preparation is taking a leak in the woods.  Not so much fun when wearing a GS suit though....





Cheese said:


> Never understood why the zippers stop 14" too short.



I make sure I go right before putting the suit on. And avoid any beverages until I'm ready to get out.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, no offense intended.  Just thought it was funny, in fact it was almost the only "No" choice...
> 
> Most women I know do not like peeing in the woods..



Yeah...I'm definitely an outlier lol, but I prefer to ski from first to last run w/o needing to step into a lodge, and there's theres no other way around it beside communing with nature.


----------



## 2sons (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.campmor.com/lady-j.shtml?source=CI&ci_sku=80976&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

Pull one of these bad boys out of your pocket and you're good to go!


----------



## Talisman (Jan 26, 2012)

2sons said:


> http://www.campmor.com/lady-j.shtml?source=CI&ci_sku=80976&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> Pull one of these bad boys out of your pocket and you're good to go!



Don't forget to bring a zip lock bag to put the "Lady J" in after using it so your pocket doesn't get soggy or stinky.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, no offense intended.  Just thought it was funny, in fact it was almost the only "No" choice...
> 
> Most women I know do not like peeing in the woods..


It's not the peeing in the woods that's the problem so much as having to expose so much bare skin in the brisk winter air. Or having the risk of someone catching you with your pants...base layer...and underwear down. 


2sons said:


> http://www.campmor.com/lady-j.shtml?source=CI&ci_sku=80976&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> Pull one of these bad boys out of your pocket and you're good to go!


My FIL got my daughter some disposable option for peeing standing up, to help her when she goes hiking with him. She had some...aim...issues.


----------



## catskills (Jan 26, 2012)

severine said:


> My FIL got my daughter some disposable option for peeing standing up, to help her when she goes hiking with him. She had some...aim...issues.


Yeah it takes practice.  Once you can write your name in the snow you pretty much an expert.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 27, 2012)

catskills said:


> Once you can write your name in the snow you pretty much an expert.



 ... or grab ankles and pee in a urinal.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

catskills said:


> Yeah it takes practice.  Once you can write your name in the snow you pretty much an expert.



Psh. She's an amateur. I could do that without the assistance of some product.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2012)

From the creator of the video, "Single Chairlift to Hell"


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 29, 2012)

And where was Helen during the piss break?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Shit-Woods-Second-Environmentally/dp/0898156270


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.amazon.com/How-Shit-Woods-Second-Environmentally/dp/0898156270



LOL!:blink:
15 new from $6.50      228 used from $0.01


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, "A lost art"?


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Do that and smoke in the trees.


----------

